# Sulcata babies for sale michigan



## alex_matthews

Does anyone know anyone that has any baby or young Sulcatas for sale in Michigan?


----------



## wellington

Where are you located in Michigan? There are always babies for sale on CL in the Grand Rapids and Flint area. If you don't mind driving to Illinois, there are usually some in the Chicago CL


----------



## Tom

PM member KBaker. He's a great guy and he starts his babies right.


----------



## cat47997

Tom said:


> PM member KBaker. He's a great guy and he starts his babies right.



Tom, hello, I am new and looking to get a Sulcata, could you tell me how i can get ahold of KBaker, and where in Michigan he is located? or where there are reputable breeders in michigan?
Thanks!


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Sulcata babies for sale michigan*



cat47997 said:


> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> PM member KBaker. He's a great guy and he starts his babies right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom, hello, I am new and looking to get a Sulcata, could you tell me how i can get ahold of KBaker, and where in Michigan he is located? or where there are reputable breeders in michigan?
> Thanks!
Click to expand...


Go to your PM tab and fill in KBaker in the recipients. I'm not sure about this person in particular but most accounts have a location.


----------

